# Subs Needed in Howard County Maryland



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I need reliable subs in Howard County Maryland. Please PM if you are intrested. I keep my guys busy and my subs usually work many hours per storm. If you are looking for a few hours here and there than I am not the guy you want to work for.


----------



## DropPlow (Dec 7, 2003)

I may be available for subcontract work. Please call me @ 240.675.0506 to discuss requirements/compensation, etc. Thanks, D. Fairchild


----------



## mtschob1 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Looking for sub jobs in Columbia*



River Hill said:


> I need reliable subs in Howard County Maryland. Please PM if you are intrested. I keep my guys busy and my subs usually work many hours per storm. If you are looking for a few hours here and there than I am not the guy you want to work for.


Hi,

I have a Ford F350 4x4 with a plow and am looking for local jobs in the Columbia area, off of Route 108. Please email me at: [email protected] or call me at 410 997 8914 and give me further infomration on opportunities. Thanks. Mark


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I also need people in Baltimore County near Security Blvd. You can leave your email here since PM is not working.


----------



## SnoForce (Feb 8, 2004)

I could handle work in both areas. Give me a call John 443-336-9987


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*snow*

Brain 
I sent you a email
Frank


----------



## JDLANDSCAPES (Nov 20, 2004)

*See What We Can Do*

LET US KNOW WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AND I CAN SEE IF I CAN SET SOMETHING UP WITH YOU. THANKS BRANDON KRUSE. JD LANDSCAPES

240-988-8512
[email protected]


----------



## ProSvcs (Nov 18, 2004)

01 2500 diesel 
Meyers 9'
Salter

avialable from Cecil County to Frederick

443.992.5353


----------



## CatonsvilleTks (Nov 25, 2004)

*Call me for Baltimore and Howard County*



River Hill said:


> I also need people in Baltimore County near Security Blvd. You can leave your email here since PM is not working.


I have two large class 8 dump trucks with plows and spreaders, (highway type), Three one ton F-350 FWD trucks with plows and spreeaders and a rubber tire loader. Looking to keep the equipment working. My number is 410-788-3878. Thanks, Sean.


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

*Need Work*

If You Still Need Subs In Baltimore Co Give Me A Call Rodney 410-409-3683 Ford F350 7.5


----------



## SnoForce (Feb 8, 2004)

Are you still looking for subs? John


----------

